# Hr10-250



## footmasta (Dec 1, 2005)

Hows it going? I searched before I posted and couldn't find any related threads. Are there any hacks or mods that can be done to a HR10-250? I looking to see if I can network it with my computer to share videos.

Thanks


----------



## willardcpa (Feb 23, 2001)

The lack of information here might have something to do with the fifth thread from the top of the page stating that we are not allowed to talk about tivo.file conversion.


----------



## footmasta (Dec 1, 2005)

willardcpa said:


> The lack of information here might have something to do with the fifth thread from the top of the page stating that we are not allowed to talk about tivo.file conversion.


I understand the reason why we don't want to talk about that. I wasn't really referring to conversion, but more of transfering files to PC like with the tivo-to-go. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## willardcpa (Feb 23, 2001)

footmasta said:


> ....I wasn't really referring to conversion, but more of transfering files to PC like with the tivo-to-go. Thanks for the reply.


There is no tivo-to-go for the Dtivos, or any other authorized method of doing it, and computers can't decifer the tivo encryption method of recording the video (without utilizing "conversion"). So the only way you CAN transfer them to your PC is - (drum roll please) - conversion.  
Otherwise there'd be tons of information here about it.


----------



## footmasta (Dec 1, 2005)

willardcpa said:


> There is no tivo-to-go for the Dtivos, or any other authorized method of doing it, and computers can't decifer the tivo encryption method of recording the video (without utilizing "conversion"). So the only way you CAN transfer them to your PC is - (drum roll please) - conversion.
> Otherwise there'd be tons of information here about it.


Cool, I apperciate your help.


----------



## chubb (Dec 14, 2004)

footmasta said:


> Hows it going? I searched before I posted and couldn't find any related threads. Are there any hacks or mods that can be done to a HR10-250? I looking to see if I can network it with my computer to share videos.
> 
> Thanks


search for the Zipper. This "opens up" your HR10-250 to various things that cannot be discussed here.


----------



## footmasta (Dec 1, 2005)

chubb said:


> search for the Zipper. This "opens up" your HR10-250 to various things that cannot be discussed here.


I'll do some reading, thanks.


----------

